# The fleet is in



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*For Facebook folks there are some new photos (a steel arch bridge) and a short video of a long delayed project. I expect to have more on here directly. Just have to upload a few photos. *

* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wint...97?fref=ts*

Also a What's New is done at www.wvrr.ca 

*Dave *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

pass


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*These photos were only taken to celebrate the installation of the final "Drop-in" receiver/decoder. All my engines are done now with the exception of the two NW2's that I have rebuilt into SW1200's. I couldn't wait for the SD40-2 board so I installed their generic system. It works but requires a lot of extra time and effort and doesn't seem to be as reliable. I often have to turn on the power twice to get it to respond properly.*

*Anyway I'm thrilled with the system and highly recommend it to anyone using USAT engines. And that is all I run so....*










*I don't usually have this crowd of power around the station but it's a special day. The local group of model railroaders was over to check out the new throttles and I may have convinced them that Digitrax is not the best thing since sliced bread. Of course I use it when I'm at the club layout but it's nice to be home.*










*Of course this system is intended for use with a battery but I found a better way for indoor use. I bought a 15 VDC 20 Amp power supply from the amature radio world (way cheaper than things in the model railway world) and connected it to the layout - full on - all the time. I connect all the engine pick-ups through a 10 amp full wave bridge and then into the cct board. The drop-in always sees a proper +/- no mater what direction it's running. And I never have to charge anything and I never have to clean tracks anyway. One switch and all the engines light up and I select what I want with the T5000. *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice, thanks for posting. 
John


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice pictures 
Dennis


----------

